# Cap Badge



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

The Scottish Maritime Museum in its annual theme exhibition has a display of MN cap badges. There is one that has not been identified. I wonder if any member can help. The badge is of the usual gold wire type and has a sea horse (standing on its tail!) as the central log, over which are the prongs of a trident(in the place of the Tudor crown in the MN badge)

Identification would be appreciated

Tom


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

Could be Trident Tankers.


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks, Ken, for your suggestion, but I don't think Trident Tankers is the one. I seem to remember that this company had just the prongs of a trident on the cap badge, but am in the process of getting corroboration from some of my BI (exTrident) chums

Salaams

Tom


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

I've had a suggestion fromelsewhere that it might just have been the cap badge used by Sealink. Can anyone confirm?

Tom


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Have seen one Sealink badge Tom but this was in the days when the ships carried the Lieutenant's two stripes on the funnel - these were on the badge on a purple background.
Peter4447


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Peter4447

Thanks. I've had another suggestion from outside this site that the badge is that of the erstwhile Scottish Ship Management Ltd. [i.e. the amlgamation of Hogarth, Lyle and Lambert(?)]. The seahorse/trident logo was apparently used on the cover of this company's house magazine. Can anyone now please confirm?

Tom


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Is it like *this*?

Cheers
Kris


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Kris Sahib,

Many thanks. Having not seen the badge in question myself I have passed on your SSM lead to my friend at the museum. Meanwhile I have received another email from a BIship acquaintance which refutes the trident/seahorse motif as being the cap badge of SSM. This email was accompanied by a colour image of a cap badge showing the letter H (for Hogarth) and L (for Lyle) on a blue flag, with red horizontal bands above and below. This badge is labelled by the owner as being that of Scottish Ship Management

I have emailed the "webmaster" at the SSM website and hope to get a positive reply. (I am wondering if each badge is authentic but was in use at different periods of SSM existence.......in another organisation of which I am a trustee, in the past 18 years both the name and logo has changed three times, and the corporate tie has changed four times!)

Thanks again

Tom


----------



## oceangoer (Jan 3, 2008)

tom e kelso said:


> The Scottish Maritime Museum display of MN cap badges. There is one that has not been identified. The badge is of the usual gold wire type and has a sea horse (standing on its tail!) as the central log, over which are the prongs of a trident(in the place of the Tudor crown in the MN badge)


A picture would help.


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

The (seahorse with trident) cap badge has now been confirmed as that of the erstwhile Scottish Ship Management Co. Some confusion arose as SSM in the earlier years of its existence had a cap badge on which was a flag with the letters H and L (for Hogarth and Lyle) superimposed

Many thanks for your interest.

Tom


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Tom
I sailed with Trident in their early days, the cap badge was a trident superimposed on a P&O houseflag, no seahorses at all.
Regards
Ian


----------



## Tony Catesby (Apr 19, 2008)

*Cap badges*

On the subject of cap badges - has any one any suggestions for cleaning a gold wired badge that has stood the ravages of time please ??


----------



## onestar (Apr 12, 2008)

*Cleaning gold wire badges*



Tony Catesby said:


> On the subject of cap badges - has any one any suggestions for cleaning a gold wired badge that has stood the ravages of time please ??


White toothpaste! Wet badge liberally with fresh water and apply toothpaste, scrub gently in a circular motion with a toothbrush. Rinse under a running tap using the toothbrush to get all the paste out. Allow to dry naturally.

It makes the badge look almost new, but of course cannot repair any inherent damage.

Onestar 20 April 2008


----------

